# Striking Vintage Picture



## Balloontyre (Jul 29, 2013)

What an image.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yikes!!!
...good thing they are riding on European? bikes....you can just toss 'em when you're done..... 
Just josh'n Euro bike lovers...... easy...


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like typical cold war paranoia. Under preparedness in a very real sense though. That was supposed to save you from nuclear annihilation. Duck and cover kids! A FEW MEGATONS ARE HEADING YOUR WAY! At least the bikes wont be affected by the EM burst. I just don't know how far away you are going to get pedaling.


----------

